# The Rock of Cashel has been included in a list of must see sights around the world



## barryqwalsh (Aug 22, 2015)

The Rock of Cashel (pictured) is one of six destinations in Ireland named on a global must-see list for tourists

The Rock is one of six Irish attractions which have made the list of 500 must see sights of all time, released by the guidebook publisher Lonely Planet.

It is described by Lonely Planet as “one of the Emerald Isle’s most spectacular archaeological sites which bristles with ancient fortifications” .

Rock’s listing in Lonely Planet is welcomed - Tipperary Star


----------

